# How to DIY Divide/Split fish tank?



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

I'm trying to Divide/Split a fish tank. I have a few ideas.

I went to home depo and they have some plexiglass that I could use it to split the tank in half but I want to make a hole in the middle so water flows to both sides and cover it with really fine SS mesh that I already have. 

The question is how would I glue or keep the SS mesh cover the hole?

Should I buy 2 plexiglass make the hole in both and glue them together? What can I glue them with so it looks right. 

Has any one done this? 

I'm trying to keep BKK and Red Rubys separate. 

Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

I would use a piece of filter sponge instead. Get one precut into a cylinder or cut a circular piece about 1/2" thick and with a larger diameter than the hole you're filling, then cut a groove along the outer edge so that you can wedge it into the hole.

Not sure if that translated from my mind well enough to be useful. Haha.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a craft mesh that is available in Michaels and similar stores. It needs a frame, but will allow a lot of water movement between the halves. Such as filter intake on one side and outlet on the other.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

You could go to to Swisstropicals.com or Angelsplus.com to buy 2 inch foam as a tank divider. They make it for many tank sizes. It'll also act as additional filtration. I bought some to divide my new 40 breeder to breed rams and hopefully Kribs.


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

Raaan- I totally understand your theory but I'm looking for something more sustainable because if the sponge comes off for some reason they will all get mixed. Thank you.


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

I found a plastic light diffuse that might work. Now I'm trying to figure out how would I get the SS wire mesh to stick on the light diffuser.


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

Why not use some vinyl window screen?


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I would cut a vent in the bottom and then drill holes around that vent and then cut a piece of ss mesh and just stitch it up with some nylon or fishing thread 
You could also do this on the top so that there wont be any oils left behind


----------



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see where you're coming from. I was trying to think of the least "intrusive" way of doing it (without having to use adhesive or drill extra holes). I've used this method on very small holes in plastic cups within a tank, but if they were much larger I imagine it would be pretty easy to knock them out by accident.

I agree with stealthypotatoes method in that case, using a fine mesh and small drill holes would be best. Unless you were to try getting really tricky with a router.


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was just thinking about how to do this in one of my tanks earlier, as I need to separate 2 bettas but still have them in one tank. I was thinking that maybe I could get a small drill bit (as small as you need to keep the fish from getting through) and drill holes about every 3"-5". I dont know if that would work, but maybe...


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

This is what I came up with. I'm trying to see what I close the top with so the shrimp don't clim over.


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

I wonder if the aluminum will cause any problem?


----------

